# Cannon SX30 IS



## Joss32 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,
     I finally got round to taking my apparent garbage GE X400 back and got a refund.    Its taken me a while to decide
which camera to get for my small budget.

    I have today however been and tested the Cannon SX30 IS which i thought had a brilliant zoom and lots of different modes and features for me to get started on.
also the fact that you can change the focus to concentrate on something which is within a cm away from the lens or whether its 20ft away manually which i thought was great for the close up shots of wildlife and creatures 

   The massive 35 times zoom is also really good and versatile.

I also tested the Cannon EOS 500D which looked great, took photo's in a split second and was saved very quickly meaning i could take photo's in very quick succession and they would be saved straight away.
    However, when i tried operating the manual zoom on this camera   (it had manual and electrical zoom :S ) everything went blurry and the photo's came out blurry aswell, no matter how much i tried to get it to focus i just couldn't manage it. whether that be my novice skills showing through or not i dont know. 

    Overall i thought that the SX30 IS was very good for the price it was at and the EOS 500D was a little too complicated with all different buttons that i had no idea what they meant. 


    After some consideration and thoughts i went ahead and bought the Cannon SX30 IS..

    What are people opinions on this camera.?

   I look forward to taking some good photos.. 

   Thanks in advance. 

          Joss


----------



## Railphotog (Sep 4, 2012)

I have one, along with a Canon DSLR and seven lenses.  Use the SX30 most of the time for casual, family, around the garden, etc. shots.  Having the widest zoom at 24mm is great for closeups of my wife's flowers, using f/8 and close up mode.  Does pretty good video too.   Suggest you might want to invest in a hood for the lens, I kept the one that came with my previous SX10.  The camera is always with me when I'm out in the car.   Works great with my Canon 430EX flash and diffuser for taking shots of the grandkids around the house, the lens can find them everytime!  Enjoy yours, I  know I do mine!


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 4, 2012)

There is no electronic zoom on the DSLR. It's all done by hand. The focus problem is probably that the focus switch was set to manual on the lens. 

The SX30IS is a fantastic choice and you will be happy with it through learning A LOT!!! Definitely a GIANT improvement over your GE camera!


----------



## Joss32 (Sep 4, 2012)

ahh,   possibly..    like i said, t had that many little switch's and buttons i didn't know what half of them did. 

   Yeah, its a massive step up from the GE.

Ive taken a few photo's around the house etc and can tell the difference.!

For some reason the flash doesnt come on when in manual mode but ill have a read up and see what it says in the manual. 

Bear with me because these are my first 2 photo's ive took with a brand new camera to me...   all i can do is get better with practice.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Sep 4, 2012)

I just bought my wife the sx40 hs which is the newer version of that camera same 35x zoom bc my wife doesn't care to learn how to operate an slr. Her sister has the sx 30is. They both really love their cameras and im sure you will too!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 4, 2012)

I used to carry an S5 when hiking ( a lot!). It was a great little camera... the SX30 is several generations newer. Should be a great camera!


----------

